# Cheap Trick Live - Gear Review



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to see them last night in Lewiston, NY. I squeezed my way near the front and paid special attention to the gear Rick Nielson was using. Without further adieu:

Gibson:
- At least 5 different Les Paul Standards (one was amber, the rest were bursts)
- cherry red Flying V with a Bigsby
- cherry red reverse Firebird
- natural korina Futura
- natural korina Explorer

Hamer:
- yellow Sceptor with a Floyd
- natural Sceptor without a Floyd (did not say 'Hamer' on the headstock)

Parker:
- black/white checkered Fly

And finally, he used what looked like a yellow acryclic BC Rick Mockingbird for one song, but the headstock didn't say 'BC Rich'. I couldn't make it out unfortunately.

For amps, I only saw 2 Hiwatt heads in rack cases on stage. No Marshall, Rivera, or any other amps in sight. There were 10 Marshall 4x12's (5 columns in stacks of 2). I was unable to get a good look at the 5 on the bottom, but of the 5 on the top, only 1 seemed to have speakers in it.

Robin Zander played the following guitars:

- cherry red Gibson Les Paul Jr
- natural Hamer Artist Custom 12-string
- red Rickenbacker of some sort (not sure of the model)
- white 'mystery' strat-shaped guitar - I didn't get a chance to see what it was.

A couple more notes of interest:
- Robin and Ric's volume were about the same (unlike other bands I've seen live with 2 guitar players)
- I don't know if it was Robin's voice, or the mix, but you really couldn't hear it clearly
- They were way less loud than I remember them when I saw them open for Heart back in the early 90's (which was a good thing)
- As much as some people will rip me for this, the guitar tone was really nothing special. It was ok, but certainly didn't come across as 'wow'. Maybe it was because they were outside and/or their 'A gear' (as they called it) was still on Ottawa. All that being said, it was still a fun show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cheap Trick replaces equipment damaged at Bluesfest

Not visible in the photos is the wall-o'-Fuchs that Neilsen was playing through that yielded a VERY delicious tone. Glad to see the Explorer and Les Pauls were unharmed.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I suspect a lot of the equipment they had was being rented to them or loaned out. Guitar Center is the largest music store in the area and I think they (Cheap Trick) are affiliated with them (through endorsements/promotions, etc.). I don't recall seeing those HiWatts in there or some of those Gibsons (Futura, Firebird Flying V, etc.).

They were definately in Canada right before the show last night because when we drove over the border, we told the US Customs Officer that we were going to see Cheap Trick and his response was 'You just missed them. The band just drove through here 5 minutes ago.'


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is Bun E Carlos still on the skins?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Check this out...they "keep it all in the family"...

Bun E. Carlos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"On March 19, 2010, Cheap Trick issued a statement that Carlos is not the current touring drummer for Cheap Trick but that he still remains a band member. Cheap Trick guitarist Rick Nielsen's son Daxx was named in the statement as the touring drummer.Carlos had previously suffered from back problems, the recovery and treatment of which had caused him to miss portions of some Cheap Trick tours."

Read up-to-the-minute info here...

https://www.facebook.com/cheaptrick?sk=wall


----------

